# Warning: This will make a person who doesn't own a goat cry



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I was out checking on Lilly, she's going to pop soon, and I see the neighbor lady out with her goats, she never goes in the goat yard. She walks up to one of her does and grabs its tail, I'm moving closer to see, she's yanking on this tail, then reaches up and grabs a leg (kid) and yanks it out, swings it and lets it jerk stop 3 times!!! 3rd time she drops it on the ground!!! The doe dropped to the ground for 10 min. Lady walks out of the goat yard and back into her house after she washes her hands in the water out for her goats.  When the  doe get up (and they live a good distance) I can see all this bright red hanging/bubbled out from the doe!!! Takes her a while to get to her kid, I watched until I say the kid get up, it did not feed or try, but stood out in the yard, both doe and kid were in shock, IMO, this was yesterday. I have checked on her as close as I can all night. Last night I heard her crying out and screaming. This morning her and the kid are laid out in the yard     I have tried talking to the woman, she acts like I am going to steal her goats and all I was trying to do was care for it, on her property. She speaks no English, her grandson said that grandma says the goat died because it was only 6 months old and was too young to have a baby. And she asked that I don't bother her about her goats anymore, this is apart of having them and they die all the time.


----------



## getchasome (Mar 9, 2011)

omg so she intentionally hurt them so they would die?  Am I reading that right?  That is so awful and sad


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I think she thinks she's doing everything right?  I couldn't believe what I saw. Even grabbing on the doe's tail? She tried to run, but couldn't. Her grandson told me she's had goats all her life and she won't change her ways. None of the family knows why she has them either. Grandson said she loses them to dogs,coyotes, and when they have babies, she just goes and buys more. They are re-bred soon after they kid, the buck runs with them. She thinks the buck protects them and gives her more.                 :/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 9, 2011)

One of the hardest things in life for me to accept/ignore/cry over is the intentional harming of animals or children.

There's nothing you can do about it.  Unfortunately, people can do what they want to their animals, neglect or mistreat them and get away with.

You are dealing with ignorance and perhaps evil on a monumental scale when you see that sort of thing happen.

I hope you don't have to witness that again.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I feel helpless about it, I don't want to see it again and am working on getting some privacy fencing going on.  I figure we are neighbors till the other leaves and her ways I don't want to witness.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

There has to be someone you can call about that especially if it's not the first time!    Call your local tv station's investigative reporter if no one else.



> There's nothing you can do about it.  Unfortunately, people can do what they want to their animals, neglect or mistreat them and get away with.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Sorry, but people CANNOT do that!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

Ugh. That's sad. It's tough when an animal is considered livestock. I'd be tempted to call the county and see what they say as far as what their definition of animal cruelty is in regards to the situation...


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

If I witnessed her abuse it to death it would be a concern. I already called. Everyone has their own way of doing things, blah,blah,blah. It's a matter of getting off their butts and checking out it, is what I think. They did give her a call, and they were told they are going to the freezer for a summer bbq  :/  A baby?  So I would guess if I don't hurry up and get that fence put up, I will be witnessing this again. I hate that out of sight out of mind theory a lot right now.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

I guess I should be glad that I live in a state where the mistreatment of all animals including livestock is a crime.  And regardless of the fact that everyone has their own way of doing things there are some things that cross the line of the law....

Hope getting a privacy fence put up helps you.

eta: and regardless of if it's going to be bbq'ed in the future - they should be treated humanely during it's life.  And who's to say her mistreatment won't result in it's death?  Death is not always immediate.  ok rant over...I'm gonna stop looking at this post...it upsets me too much


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I started with wanting the fence because I'd like to keep her dust away from my dust as best I can, I have a gut instinct (more than ever now) that tells me to block what I can.  I think the county doesn't like the out west people. When I first moved here I had purchased 2 Barbados and they were hunted down on my fenced property, my doe was shot right in the neck and my little guy was shot 2 times in the neck and 3 in the shoulder, I called the sheriff and it was a not on their list of things to do, but I demanded them to come out so they could take a report , I do have children. Then I was told it was probably just some bored kids trying to have fun on a summer day!!!! SSSOOOOO!!!  But yea anyways, cause I'm a rambler, I learned then they don't do much unless it gets to the news, even then it's pushed out of the way fast. It's gotten to where people are shooting to kill over their copper in town and they are giving us out here the advice of that law, because of some "cult" going around cutting the necks on goats.  "  Just do your best to scare them from entering your property  " Duh-her.   :/  Protect, kill, shut up.....? I confused.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I have heard of people butchering the babies, more of an ethnic thing. I don't know about the way it was done though...


----------



## julieq (Mar 9, 2011)

That's just sickening.   That's animal abuse and around here I'd be bugging a bunch of friends in law enforcement until they put a stop to it.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 9, 2011)

Did you report her to the police or animal control?  I do not care how old she is she should be locked up. That is absolutely disgusting and cruel. I do not understan how people can do that to animals or other people.   I am so sorry you had to witness this.  to you


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

I called the Sheriff's office who transferred me to Animal control, I really don't like dealing with animal control, I've caught them several times dumping run over animals off a lease road out here. They assure me that is not why that officer was out there, but I followed one day, soon as he pulled out of the lease road, I headed down there and there was the rottweiler, I watched him pick up off the road.  I'm probably too much of a do goody in peoples eyes around here.  Back to the lady, I don't know what else to do, except call a news station, last dealing with them, my daughter had stepped on a drug needle at the park and authorities and the county said that they clean that park weekly. I went down and cleaned up, needles,condoms,beer bottles, lancets all kinds of stuff. The news station and newspaper said they were busy covering the labor day events. So far, so good, her blood tests have come up negative..........I could go on and on about the greatness of this area    No one cares like they should.


----------



## TigerLilly (Mar 9, 2011)

That is sick & disgusting! I don't know where you live, but if that's how things are handled there, I think I'd be looking to relocate (and I'm talking about animal control AND parks & recreation).


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

That is more than killing a baby for filling a freezer! When you said the woman doesn't speak english... and no one knows why she keeps goats.... honestly, all I could think of was santeria.

Anyone who loves and knows anything about goats knows that you never rip a kid out like that!  How horrid!  

Your animal control people sound a lot like my local animal control people. I had(unbeknownst to me) a hoarder renting the house next to me. I didn't realize what was happening until it was too late. I had seen her a while back, and she said that she was moving and would be done with that house by Oct something or other. That time came by and went and I had still been seeing cats up in the windows. One day I didn't see the cats in the window... dismissed it until I got home and they still weren't in the windows. I got 100ft from the house and could smell it. I called the local animal officer, and he asked if I could take care of them until he got a chance to come by.... 2 weeks later after I bugged him repeatedly to come take care of them he told me,"quite frankly, I have bigger things to deal with than a couple cats" 
  WTH?!?!  He's the stinkin' *animal officer*!!!  I called his boss and the humane society again and 3 days later they came by to "take care" of them.  I am really starting to doubt if there are any *real* vets, animal officers, etc. There were 30+ live cats in that house and a minimum(that I was able to count) of 5 dead.
That woman next door to you ought to have the book thrown at her! she has no right to have animals of any sort.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I'd start carrying a small digital camera that takes video with me.  If nothing else, you can start posting all the cute things your goats do on youtube that you will now catch because you'll have the camera with you all the time!

I would be hard for the authorities to ignore that type of video.  I do think you got a lazy individual on the phone.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 9, 2011)

You know that's not a bad idea, I always go out and take pictures of the chickens, goats, and sometimes videos, I think I will do that.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 10, 2011)

Hopefully this woman is old and will die soon.  Yep, I said it.
Sounds like Hell is missing a demon.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not a fan of "animal rights" group...but this def sounds like a case for them.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I posted on our local cl and in the comments under a story in our newspaper, the police shot a dog inside the home and a lot of people are calling them murderers and are unhappy with it. Maybe it will catch some attention there, if they can get over a drug dealer bust and their pit bull. The on on cl has already been flagged.


----------



## Bebop (Mar 10, 2011)

As a person with an "ethnic" background, quite frankly, she's one of those people who try and think they're doing it the old way.. She is probably low on money, and tries and does things they way she thinks things were done, but was absolutely not passed on to them or taught to them.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Bebop said:
			
		

> As a person with an "ethnic" background, quite frankly, she's one of those people who try and think they're doing it the old way.. She is probably low on money, and tries and does things they way she thinks things were done, but was absolutely not passed on to them or taught to them.


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 10, 2011)

Not to scare you from reporting her but if she can do that to her animals she wouldn't bat an eye at doing it to your in revenge.  I am so sorry you had to witness that.  ((hugs))


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

hermityfarmer-women said:
			
		

> Not to scare you from reporting her but if she can do that to her animals she wouldn't bat an eye at doing it to your in revenge.  I am so sorry you had to witness that.  ((hugs))


this is a good cautionary warning. If you don't have surveilance cameras now, I would get a couple and make sure to post your property saying that you have them. it will hopefully prevent her from doing anything crazy to your herd.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

She won't get over my fence , 6ft chain link, gates locked 24/7, you have to call to come in,and  I have a Great Pyrenees, soon 2, and she thinks my guinea fowl are devil birds. I had gotten some new ones and they flew right over onto her land, that lady screamed and threw her bucket of feed at them, when I went to round them up, she kept telling me devil birds and her husband was ranting at me also, couldn't understand anything but devil bird.   Her grandson told me that he is not allowed to be here at night because I have them.????????????????????


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> She won't get over my fence , 6ft chain link, gates locked 24/7, you have to call to come in,and  I have a Great Pyrenees, soon 2, and she thinks my guinea fowl are devil birds. I had gotten some new ones and they flew right over onto her land, that lady screamed and threw her bucket of feed at them, when I went to round them up, she kept telling me devil birds and her husband was ranting at me also, couldn't understand anything but devil bird.   Her grandson told me that he is not allowed to be here at night because I have them.????????????????????


*GET MORE GUINEA FOWL!!!!*


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

I plan on it in April , I'm going on a Guinea hatching frenzy with a friend , this happened weeks ago, and her response then made me want more.  I kind of have a funny mean streak.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

Shannoniganshens said:
			
		

> I plan on it in April , I'm going on a Guinea hatching frenzy with a friend , this happened weeks ago, and her response then made me want more.  I kind of have a funny mean streak.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Aug 21, 2011)

I know this is way overdue, but I now have 35 Guinea fowl and I think they know they were born to fly over to her yard every morning. She now sends her husband out to feed their goats and now preggers free horse off the craigslist.  I like to sit out and watch.  Devil Birds!!!!!   Awesome Birds.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah for the "devil birds"


----------



## mydakota (Aug 21, 2011)

MsPony said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of "animal rights" group...but this def sounds like a case for them.


There is a difference between "animal rights" and "animal welfare".  I get where you are coming from with regards to animal rights.  But animal welfare? That I am all for.  As for this woman--you need to report, report, report, AND document, document document.  Don't give up.  Don't be discouraged.  Make copies of all evidence and regularly turn the copies (not the originals) over to the sheriff, animal control, AND your local news stations and newspapers.  Someone must speak for these animals.  They cannot speak for themselves.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Hopefully one of them will get someones attention.  

I am involved as a volunteer/foster home for an equine rescue and have been involved in a large seizure before.  It is amazing/alarming how persistent you must be.


----------

